# 1967 GTO headliner



## BigChiefPontiac (May 22, 2009)

Been looking for a gold perforated headliner for my '67 GTO. The parts catalogs I've looked at (Ames, YearOne) don't have the perforated gold headliner. Is there another company that offers that style and color? Will I have to go with another style to match the color of the interior? Thanks!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Have you tried Legendary Interiors? Best there is, quality-wise, but I don't know off-hand if they have headliners.

Bear


----------



## BigChiefPontiac (May 22, 2009)

Going to check it out now. Thanks for replying


----------



## BigChiefPontiac (May 22, 2009)

BearGFR, thanks for the information! I have color samples on the way!


----------

